# Hi and help please



## shaunrcook (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Guys and Girls,

I am new to this site having stumbled across it looking into research. seems that this may have been one of those fortunate events.
You all have no doubt a wealth of experience and would appreciate your help.
let me intro myself. I am ex RAF and am currently an instructor at a Part 147 Training Org. I have the joy of instructing new students who wish to obtain their Part 66 Licences and a degree at the same time. Among other things I cover Aviation Legislation and Human Factors.
Here is where you can help me.
In the Human Factors area can you give me examples (Names will NOT be used), of some of the errors that you have done or know of that I can use as examples. Murphys, poor design, fatigue, distraction et al (funny, sad or tragic ect.). Or any interesting bits on Human Factors or Aviation Legislation.
This is a chance to pass on some of your experience, perhaps prevent someone else repeating and also help others understand and progress.
Hope that you can help,
*Thanks* again, Shaun​


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2006)

We have a few resident aircraft techs here, FlyBoyJ and Soren right off the top of me melon, who could probably help in this department....

However, not many of the "old timers" here check these new/introduction threads.... I would recommend starting a new thread under the Modern Aviation Section...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2006)

and be prepared for what i'm sure will be some damn funny stories.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 25, 2006)

shaunrcook said:


> Hi Guys and Girls,
> 
> I am new to this site having stumbled across it looking into research. seems that this may have been one of those fortunate events.
> You all have no doubt a wealth of experience and would appreciate your help.
> ...


Welcome Shaun. I've been in aviation 28 years, mainly on the maintenance side but more recently on the flying side (I became a CFI about 2 years ago). You're request is kind of broad but I think many could add to their experiences here. 

On a light note - as a student pilot i flew through a dust devil (little cyclonic twisters found in the desert, I learned how to fly at the Edwards AFB Aeroclub). It flipped me over twice and filled the airplane up with dirt. I think this was the worse thing i ever done flying wise and about the 3rd dumbest thing i ever did in my life....

On a serious note - "See and be seen." I know you heard that before. About 2 years ago a former instructor and good friend was killed in a mid-air. The guy had about 6,000 hours and was once on the short list for astronaut training. Well the plane he struck survived the ordeal with the pilot landing successfully at a dirt strip. If Dave was alive today I know he would include this in any safety discussion about "see and be seen." below is the surviving aircraft...

Welcome to the site and many thanks for bringing up what I think is going to be a very interesting topic!!!!


----------

